# Solved: F26 SLI Emulator issue



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

I purchased a BMW SLI Emulator from China and while it's displaying SLI in HUD and Kombi, it has a problem.

I'm using AU/NZ 2017-01 EVO Map, I can get SLI to display in HUD and/or by pressing the BC switch on the stalk to show SLI in the KOMBI on the bottom of the speedo. Both can display at the same time.

Unfortunately the SLI Emulator from China didn't come with instructions, but eventually he just told me to FDL code the following:



> need to edit the following,
> 
> KOMBI SPEED_LIMIT_GENERATION=sli_gen_2_npi
> KOMBI KI_PIA_SPEED_LIMIT=aktiv
> ...


The eBay seller didn't say anything about adding 8TH into VO and coding the 3 ecu's.

Before he got back to me, I got info from some forum members and was advised I needed to inject 8TH into VO and code HU-NBT2, Kafas2 and Kombi ECU's, referring to CODE rather than FDL CODE.

I get the precise correct speed limit, changes exactly when it should, but get the (40) etc. flashing every 1/2 sec with ---, then a (40) for about 1 second, then enters into same continuous loop.

Is it possible that the 2016 F26 X4 35d is trying to get SLI also from the Kafas2 cameras but because BMW haven't enabled SLI as yet in OZ, it flashes between (40) emulator and --- from vehicle?

*UPDATE: Once the SLI Emulator is installed (simple process), all you need to do is add 8TH into VO and CODE*d *HU-NBT2 and KOMBI ECU's, the SLI showed in the HUD and instrument cluster just below the speedometer.*
Cheerz


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I would start with support from seller. Emulators I have seen will take data from map plus update from DA+ camera (if present).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I replied to your PM.


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

I removed the SLI Emulator and the (60) speed limit was removed as expected, but I was left with non-flashing ---.

This means my X4 was confused, the 8TH option would show --- as BMW in OZ hasn't activated SLI and the SLI Emulator was displaying the (60), therefore it was flashing between the two.

I removed the 8TH option and CODEd the HU-NBT2, Kasfas2 and Kombi ECU's and did the FDL CODING as the seller stated.

I now have (60) in Kombi below the speedo, but can't get to display (60) in the HUD.

Does anyone know what coding is required in the HUD ecu's to show SLI?

Cheerz


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

daMANiack said:


> Hi,
> 
> I removed the SLI Emulator and the (60) speed limit was removed as expected, but I was left with non-flashing ---.
> 
> ...


Just do the following,

KOMBI SPEED_LIMIT_GENERATION=sli_gen_2_npi
KOMBI KI_PIA_SPEED_LIMIT=aktiv
KOMBI HUD_PIA_SPEED_LIM=aktiv

HU_NBT SPEEDLIMIT_INFO=aktiv

NO NEED to do anything for KAFAS. Try it!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fhinfo said:


> Just do the following,
> 
> KOMBI SPEED_LIMIT_GENERATION=sli_gen_2_npi
> KOMBI KI_PIA_SPEED_LIMIT=aktiv
> ...


He did. He wrote:



daMANiack said:


> ...I removed the 8TH option and CODEd the HU-NBT2, Kasfas2 and Kombi ECU's *and did the FDL CODING as the seller stated*.


This is shown in Post #1, same as yours.

Problem for OP is with this coding only, SLI in Kombi works but not in HUD:



daMANiack said:


> ...I now have (60) in Kombi below the speedo, but can't get to display (60) in the HUD.


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> He did. He wrote:
> 
> This is shown in Post #1, same as yours.
> 
> Problem for OP is with this coding only, SLI in Kombi works but not in HUD:


OK, Just VO 8TH for Kombi and NBT, That's it. NO KAFAS.
Cuz I met exactly the same problem but fixed in the way I did, NO NEED KAFAS coding or VO CODE


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fhinfo said:


> OK, Just VO 8TH for Kombi and NBT, That's it. NO KAFAS.
> Cuz I met exactly the same problem but fixed in the way I did, NO NEED KAFAS coding or VO CODE


Ok, hopefully that works for him too.


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi fhinfo,

Much appreciated.

As soon as added 8TH into VO and CODEd HU-NBT2 and KOMBI ECU's, the SLI showed in the HUD and instrument cluster just below the speedometer.

*shawnsheridan*, I can report the the SLI can be viewed in both the HUD and Kombi at the same time.

Does anyone know what *sli_gen_2* displays differently than *sli_gen_2_npi* coding option?

Cheerz   



fhinfo said:


> OK, Just VO 8TH for Kombi and NBT, That's it. NO KAFAS.
> Cuz I met exactly the same problem but fixed in the way I did, NO NEED KAFAS coding or VO CODE


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daMANiack said:


> Hi fhinfo,
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> ...


npi is No Passing Indicator.


----------



## Pepox (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi 

Is there anyone in AU who installed this to x3/4 bmw? I am trying to get my speed limit activated but cant find anyone who could help out.


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

I installed the chinese emulator in my 2016 F26 X4 35d, got it working but then decided to get the FSC code files so SLI now uses Kafas2 cameras to detect changes in speed limits.

I then installed the chinese emulator in my wifes 2016 F48 X1 25i, she's happy with it but doesn't really take any notice of it, typical woman.

Cheerz   



Pepox said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there anyone in AU who installed this to x3/4 bmw? I am trying to get my speed limit activated but cant find anyone who could help out.


----------



## jkishoret (May 20, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am in a peculiar situation looking for clues on how to resolve it.

I bought a chinese SLI emulator that displays speed in kmph. After installation, i did the coding and its working perfectly fine. Its able to show speed limits for 25, 45, 50, 55, 65, & 70mph perfectly fine.

After a couple of weeks I saw another SLI emulator from ebay seller which can display the speed sign in mph. Bought it and installed it. But the problem is that its stuck at 50mph and not able to display other speed limits. I drove on the same 45mph road where the old device is showing fine in kmph but the new won't display any speed. Its just stuck at 50mph.

Any idea what could be the issue ? I have removed the 8TH VO code and tested still nothing . Coded again still no issues.

Any clue will be helpful. Thank you.


----------

